# Moving files from silk download to SD card storage



## sara59 (Jan 15, 2019)

Hi, I downloaded some epub files to my Kindle Fire 8 5th Generation and want to move them to my SD card. Is this possible? My book files are supposed to download automatically to SD card but they didn't. Please help!


----------

